# What can I do with this Cannondale Super V 900?



## dr99 (Jul 9, 2014)

I've been meaning to post this for some time... I haven't done much riding since I was a kid, with a few exceptions in recent years. Trying to change that 

My kids are taking an interest in light trail riding, I want to keep up. My preference is to not get another bike and try to rehab an old ridable and pretty decent condition Super V 900 (1994 or 95). The DD2 Headshoks might need attention, and the rear Fox Alps 4 shock is dead. Gears shift fine, brakes work decently, frame is in excellent shape.

What I want to do: I always liked technical trail riding, not really bombing down a hill, but definitely a lot unpaved gravel trails, sometimes dirt & bumps in the woods if I can get the time off. In other words, usually very mild stuff.

Can this 20 year old bike be rehabilitated to do this well? A working Alps 4 shock is expensive, if it can even be found. I suppose I could just leave it as-is (flat), but it doesn't feel that great, and there's a slightly odd rear squat to the bike. I contacted Risse, looked on eBay, and I've concluded that an OEM replacement is a lost cause. Is anyone aware of any part at all, coil or air or oil, that will fit, even if it doesn't match the spec of the original? Yeah, I should have done my homework when I got the bike, but I was in a rush. Lesson learned.

The Headshok has more life in it, and it looks like there are many more options to address this if/when it dies.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Was going to suggest Risse for servicing the rear shock, sounds like you've already found them though.

Hippie Tech might be able to service it, but I've heard varying stories about the gentleman and lead times, communication, etc. I have no personal experience though. 

Headshock, yep, if it works, cool, if not, that old, and you need to hit the restart button. A year or two newer, and it becomes a serviceable unit. That old, the dampers were sealed, designed to be replaced when they died....


----------



## dr99 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I'm thinking that I would rather just replace the Alps 4 with another shock. Any idea how to find one that will fit? I'm not so worried about messing the geometry of the bike, honestly, since my riding ambitions are very mild as it it.

Also, re-reading my OP, I didn't mean to suggest Risse can't/won't rebuild the unit. It's just that for me, it would make more sense to apply $100 to a new bike fund than use it to fix a 20 year old shock.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

So, you'd rather spend more $ to fix an old bike, than less?

Sorry, not following the logic there.....

Servicing if possible will be at least half the cost of a new rear shock. 

Those bikes were a unique fit, there's aren't modern ones readily available. If anyone had them, it would be Risse, as they specialize in building rears for hard to fit, older applications. 

Personally? In for a penny, in for a pound. It's a cool old bike, so you can either spend the $ to do it right, or, simply buy a new cheap unit for chasing the kids around. Halfassing an old bike will yield results that are, at best, annoying to ride, going all the way to downright dangerous.....


----------



## dr99 (Jul 9, 2014)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> So, you'd rather spend more $ to fix an old bike, than less? ...
> 
> Servicing if possible will be at least half the cost of a new rear shock.


I had no idea... ignorance on my part. I was assuming that someone would have found a part that would roughly match the travel and eye-to-eye of the Alps. And further, it would be plentiful and cheaply available used 

Well now that puts makes the decision path a little easier: new bike or restore this one with an rebuilt OEM part? Gonna have to think about that one.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Do you have a budget in mind for a new / new to you bike?

Those use something like a 5 1/8" - 5 3/4", total length shock in the rear depending on the frame, which as far as anything modern doesn't exist to my knowledge.

Price out what you think just restoring the rear and front is going to cost. I would be willing to bet you can find a used but good condition 2000 - 2005 hardtail with solid components and a good front shock for less.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I personally don't think it's a good idea to try and rehab vintage suspension. It's expensive, hard to find parts for, and still won't work that well....especially against modern stuff.

Unless you have a specific love for vintage mountain bikes (and C'Dale Super V's in particular), you're not doing yourself any favors by buying an old bike and trying to make it work well.

You're honestly better off buying a newer bike with more years of technological advancement behind it. If you intend to keep up with your kids, make your bike an advantage, not a penalty.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Headset reducers for a modern fork for $30, plus a $20 1 1/8" headset of your choice:
https://www.amazon.com/Cannondale-H...&sr=1-1&keywords=cannondale+headshock+reducer

Super cheap rear shock that's better than riding a flat one:
https://www.amazon.com/Tenflyer-Mou...&ie=UTF8&qid=1468963630&sr=1-1&keywords=150mm

So, the basics required to get it barely usable would be over $80. That's wallyworld hardtail teritory, and this bike wouldn't be much better. If the headshock works, I'd just get the cheap rear shock I linked to, shove if in the frame, and ride it as is.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

The rear shock listed, won't fit, just FYI. 

The adapters simply shift your expenditures. Now you need a new stem, headset as well as the fork itself. And anything worth putting on will be a few hundred bucks anyway. Cannondale has a fork exchange program, which gets you a nice discount on a new Headshock, at which point, plug and play, no extra anything to buy besides a front V brake and lever (read, cheap).

I tend to agree with Rumpfy, and were it some linkage bike with a bunch of half shot delrin bushings you'd have little chance ever finding, I'd agree even more. Tons of play, creaks, squeaks, annoying as f*ck to put it mildly. 

But, the Super V, being a super simple, 2 cartridge bearing, single pivot design? With a refreshed (or new) shock, it'll ride quite well as long as the bearings are also replaced, or in decent shape already.

The Headshock? Those were simple ones. If it works and absorbs the bumps, and all you're doing is light path/trail rides it'll likely feel quite adequate. 

Getting into older kids, more adventurous terrain? Yeah, he's likely quite correct at that point.


----------



## dr99 (Jul 9, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> You're honestly better off buying a newer bike with more years of technological advancement behind it. If you intend to keep up with your kids, make your bike an advantage, not a penalty.


As I read this thread, that's the realization that's dawning on me.

I think I'll look for a bike in the 300-400 range, probably used, and get the best fit for that budget. Thankfully, as I indicated earlier, my riding needs are not demanding, and if I ever realize my dream of getting more time off to get more intense, I suppose I'll look into upgrading.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Agree with Rumphy and Mendon--however if you do decide to get the rear shock fixed I can't recommend Risse Racing enough. They do good work and can fabricate replacement air cans and stanctions for the older fox shox.


----------

